# Antivirenprogramme Vergleich



## Wincenty (20. August 2010)

Könnte mir jemand vielleicht sagen in welcher leetzten Ausgabe ein Vergleich der Antivirensoftware gemacht wurde? Oder weiß jemand welches das beste Antivirus ist? Denn entweder habe ich nen Virus am PC oder jemand hat meinen Hotmail-Acc gehackt aber PW ist bereits geändert worden.


----------



## duff (20. August 2010)

ich benutze anti vir. aber ob das zuverlässig und gut funzt weiß ich nicht. ist extrem selten, dass das ding anschlägt (zum glück?!?). Eigentlich keine viren probleme.


----------



## Pixy (20. August 2010)

Welches Antivir momentan das beste ist, würde mich auch interessieren.
Es sollte möglichst wenig Ressourcen verbrauchen.

Immoment tendiere ich zu Kaspersky.


----------



## Progs-ID (20. August 2010)

Kaspersky 2011 soll sehr gut sein. Es ist bei ein oder zwei Test schon Sieger gewesen. 

Kommt im Oktober wieder in neuer Version auf mein Notebook drauf.


----------



## mogulig (20. August 2010)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> Kaspersky 2011 soll sehr gut sein. Es ist bei ein oder zwei Test schon Sieger gewesen.
> 
> Kommt im Oktober wieder in neuer Version auf mein Notebook drauf.



...Gibt es ein virenprogramm, das keinen test gewinnt?
Unterm Strich ist es geschmackssache. Da ich bereits alle durchprobiert habe würde auch ich AntiVir -und wenn dann gleich die Premium Security Suite- empfehlen. Viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, logischer Aufbau, gut durchdacht, stabiler ressourcenfreundlicher Betrieb. Firewall und Spielemodus sind dann auch gleich mit an Board.

Viele Grüße
mogulig


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (21. August 2010)

Seit G-Data 2004 oder so auf Platz 1 kam, habe ich mir nie etwas anderes installiert und bin sehr zufrieden. Irgendwie vertrau ich 2 Engines, die zusammen am Schutz peilen, mehr, als einem direkten Programm. Sonst noch Ad-Aware in der neuesten Version rauf und ich bin glücklich.


----------

